# Another Loser Month for the Big Dish



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Another Loser Month for the Big Dish

The losses continue to pile up for C-Band.

In August, the big dish lost close to 12,000 subscribers, taking the C-Band viewer total to 310,896, stated information from Motorola's Access Control Center. C-Band began the year with 428,362 subscribers, the center said.

More about C-Band, details about its faithful following and regular updates about subscriber numbers can be found at SkyRETAILER. Those interested in news impacting the world of retail should visit: http://www.skyretailer.com.

From Sky Report, used with permission.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

I Can Hear It Now ---

<sarcasm>
But Cband Is Not Dead. Its More Alive Than Ever. Those Numbers Dont Mean Anything.
</sarcasm>


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

GORF THE PUKE said:


> I Can Hear It Now ---
> 
> <sarcasm>
> But Cband Is Not Dead. Its More Alive Than Ever. Those Numbers Dont Mean Anything.
> </sarcasm>


Shut up DORF!

At least you figured out the CAPS lock button.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Dorf on Golf -

More and more people are moving for subscriptions to little dishes, but lots of people still use the big dish for free stuff. There's plenty of free stuff available. There's more sports available now then there was 10 years ago. The Montana Television Network still has to distribute their games somehow.



GORF THE PUKE said:


> I Can Hear It Now ---
> 
> <sarcasm>
> But Cband Is Not Dead. Its More Alive Than Ever. Those Numbers Dont Mean Anything.
> </sarcasm>


----------

